# [Allgemein] Fahrt auf einer Landkarte



## Tim C. (22. Oktober 2002)

Also wem das topic nix sagt:

Ich habe vorliegen eine Landkarte als Bilddatei (Maßstab etc. spielen keine Rolle) Jetzt möchte ich sozusagen eine Fahrt über eine Straße animieren, sprich ich will, dass eine Route Stück für Stück z.B. Rot überlagert wird. Wenn möglich ohne AfterEffects (ich mag das Prog nicht  )


----------



## goela (22. Oktober 2002)

> Wenn möglich ohne AfterEffects (ich mag das Prog nicht  )


Huiii, wenn das Bubi liest!!!!  

So geht's auch ohne AfterEffects!! Nicht gerade toll aber funktioniert!

Bildschirm - Einstellung 800 x 600 pixel oder Höher
Camtasia Recorder (oder Snagit) downloaden/installieren (http://www.techsmith.com) 
Landkarte einscannen und mit Photoshop oder ähnlichem Programm auf den Bildschirm anzeigen lassen. 
Camtasia Recorder auf eine zu capturende Fläche von 720 x 576 / AVI einstellen und mit F9 starten.
Den von Camtasia definierten Bereich 720 x 576 - bezogen auf die gescannte Karte - mit der Maus definieren damit das System erkennt was (welcher Bereich) zu capturen ist.
Mit der Maus (besser mit dem Stift eines Graphik-Tabletts) eine (sich bewegende) Linie (besser: Reiseroute) zeichnen "während der Camtasia Recorder aufzeichnet/läuft". 
F10 Stop des Recorders
Datei vom TCC-AVI Format mit Camtasia in das AVI-Standardformat umrechnen lassen.
Fertig zur Verarbeitung im Videoschnittprogramm.


----------



## Tim C. (22. Oktober 2002)

oki thx werds probieren...


----------



## ponda (23. Oktober 2002)

was hast du denn gegen After Effects?!?%) 
Das ist doch das geile prog überhaupt (für videobearbeitung)!!! 
naja, aber über geschmäcker lässt sich nicht streiten


----------



## goela (24. Oktober 2002)

After Effects ist eben kein Programm, wo man so auf die Schnelle was macht! Man muss sich schon etwas einarbeiten! Aber dann ist es natürlich unschlagbar!!!


----------



## ponda (24. Oktober 2002)

> Aber dann ist es natürlich unschlagbar!!!



oh yea, that's right


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Oktober 2002)

In Sachen Compositing ist es finde ich, wenn man einmal durchgestiegen ist, unschlagbar.


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2002)

... aber vielleicht auch mal nicht schlecht, Beispiele zu zeigen, wie man's ohne AfterEffects machen kann oder könnte!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Schon klar, besonders, da die Frage ja möglichst ohne AE war.

@Leuchte,

Wenn es dir zu aufwendig ist, sag bescheid und schick mir die Karte, dann mach ich das eben für dich.


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2002)

> Wenn es dir zu aufwendig ist, sag bescheid und schick mir die Karte, dann mach ich das eben für dich.


Und wo bleibt da der Lerneffekt?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Ich meinte ja AfterEffects. Er hat ja jetzt gelernt, wie es geht, aber das ist ja nun wirklich nicht ganz leicht.

Aber ich wollte ja nur freundlich sein ;-)


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2002)

Ach soooooo!!! Alles klar!!!!!


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Oktober 2002)

Warum mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? Für so einen Job würde ich Flash benutzen. Damit kann ich locker leicht die Karte scrollen lassen und dann z.B. mit einem Maskentweening den Strich einbauen. Und dann das ganze als Movie oder Bildsequenz rausrendern lassen...

Just my two cents
/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Also für mich wäre es mit Flash mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
AfterEffects ist halt jetzt supereinfach und ein kleiner Strich fordert nun keinesfalls - mit Flash allerdings, hätte ich persönlich große Probleme. Meinst du, dass es mit einem Webanimationsprogramm einfacher geht als mit dem Videodesignprogramm?

Naja, war ja auch nur ein Angebot.


----------



## Tim C. (28. Oktober 2002)

naja wenn du mir zu not auch 7-9 karten machst keine problem  dann komm ich bei zeiten gerne auf dich zurück


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Wenn es nicht zuviele Stationen sind...


----------



## goela (29. Oktober 2002)

Es geht auch so (vorrausgesetzt, er hat AfterEffects):

Bubi, ich würde ihm eine Vorlage (ein Beispiel) machen damit er sieht wie es geht! Diese Vorlage lässt sich ja dann schon anpassen und bei anfälligen Fragen kann er sich ja dann Dich wenden!

Vorteil:
- Er lernt wie man mit AfterEffects arbeitet
- Er kann seine Routen nach seinem Geschmack bearbeiten und anpassen
- Du hast weniger Aufwand


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

Gute Idee, wenn die Leuchte es denn möchte...


----------



## Tim C. (29. Oktober 2002)

jo will ER...  ich meld mich am wochenende nochmal und dann setz ich mich mit dir irgendwie in verbindung für das Beispiel...Wochenende, weil dann gehts weiter mit dem Film cutten usw.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

Wie du meinst Bertha...


----------



## Keule (31. Oktober 2002)

http://www.video-simon.de/videotips/animierte_routen.html
cu
ich


----------



## Tim C. (1. November 2002)

kkk thx werd alles bei zeiten mal ausprobieren


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Hallöle,

zum animieren von Landkarten gibt das Tool Itin auf http://www.repaire.net. Ist zwar erstmal französisch aber die Sprache läßt sich einstellen.
AFX ist ne tolle Sache aber es gibt auch noch Combustion und einige andere.

Gruß


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Yeah, Combustions kommt an seine Grenzen, wenn man Landkarten animiert...

(achtung Ironie)


----------



## konkurrenz (27. Juni 2003)

Also ich habe so etwas ähnliches schon gemacht - damals noch als real 3D-animation mit Vektoren und so (da ist dann mein Bus über die Landkarte gefahren) aber das gehört wohl in ein anderes Forum. Versuch es mal mit dem Schrift-Tutorial von der Seite http://www.wrigleyvideo.com. Dort wird nur Premiere und Photoshop verwendet und bis auf eine Maske ist dann nur noch eine Filtereinstellung zu animieren. Ich denke einfacher geht`s nicht.


----------



## MXIII (1. September 2008)

Hallo

Hab grad ein ähnliches Problem deshalb schreib ich mal hier rein.Ich arbeite allerdings in after effects. Ich animiere auch grad eine Stadtrundfahrt. Den Strich habe ich auch schon über das masken werkzeug animiert. Da der die Route auf dem Stadtplan aber wesentlich größer ist als der sichtbare bereich habe ich grad ein problem mit der kameraführung. Gibt es irgendwo einen befehl, dass wenn der rote strich sich aufbaut, die kamera ihm automatisch folgt ohne alle keyframes selber perhand zusetzen? 

Perfekt wäre es:

Der rote strich startet unten rechts in der ecke. Sobald er in der mitte ist, beginnt die Kamera ihm zu folgen und die sich aufbauende linie bleibt permanent in der Mitte. geht das irgenwie?

ich habe zZ alle keyframes selbstgesetzt und die kamera geschoben, sieht aber ziemlich abgehackt in der bewegung aus. Ausserdem hab ich beim ersten Bild die gefuscht und die stadtplanbilder lagen nicht übereinander .... jetzt hab ich keine lust das alles nochmal zu machen...

gruß Moritz


----------



## chmee (1. September 2008)

Im Grunde genommen musst Du "nur" per Klammer ( *pickwhip* - http://www.jjgifford.com/expressions/basics/pickwhip.html ) die Position eines Maskenpunktes mit der Bildmitte der Planebene verknüpfen. Unter Umständen per Expression einen Offset einstellen und das Nichtreagieren über die ersten Frames reinschreiben.

Aber : Wenn Dir das Obige doch zuviel ist, mach es doch wieder über Keyframes. Soviel braucht man dafür doch auch nicht..

mfg chmee


----------

